# Will I get Invitation on 60 points for Engineering Technologist?



## chwfarooq (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi mates,
I have recently completed 60 points as Engineering Technologist 233914 which are broken as follows:
Age:30
Degree: 15 Engineering Technologist
IELTS: 10
Australian 1 Yr Experience: 5
Total : 60
Currently onshore

Can anybody guide me about the probability of getting invitation?

Thanks


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nope. You should get at least 65 points.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

ive been waiting with 60 points since last october, and at this point im not sure what the next step is. 

we may have chances in provinical / regional, if anyone knows the chances of getting invite in state nominated or regianal please let us know


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> ive been waiting with 60 points since last october, and at this point im not sure what the next step is.
> 
> we may have chances in provinical / regional, if anyone knows the chances of getting invite in state nominated or regianal please let us know


Whats your ANZ code. If your occupation is more in demand in particular province/state then you can get invited


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> ive been waiting with 60 points since last october, and at this point im not sure what the next step is.
> 
> we may have chances in provinical / regional, if anyone knows the chances of getting invite in state nominated or regianal please let us know


People from all over the world are flocking to Canada and you desperately want to come to Australia 

I guess the grass is always green on the other side

Cheers


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> People from all over the world are flocking to Canada and you desperately want to come to Australia
> 
> I guess the grass is always green on the other side
> 
> Cheers


its not bad in canada, but its cold, also dark. its dark from dec-apr
my code is 2339 - engineering technologist

you guys have any ideo of current points requirements for 190 or 489


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Zgembo12 said:


> its not bad in canada, but its cold, also dark. its dark from dec-apr
> my code is 2339 - engineering technologist
> 
> you guys have any ideo of current points requirements for 190 or 489


The healthcare system in canada is awesome

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chwfarooq said:


> Hi mates,
> I have recently completed 60 points as Engineering Technologist 233914 which are broken as follows:
> Age:30
> Degree: 15 Engineering Technologist
> ...


No chance at 60. Soon, chance for 65 pointers may end too and it may already have if you already didn't apply. Very few people this year will get invite with 65.

Date of Effect most likely will move till March and if being optimistic then just touching April (very unlikely).

Next year it will all be 70 if quota is same and very few 65 pointers maybe.

For this year to get invite, you need 70 points if you are yet to submit EOI. Simple as that. So, get Superior English and get to 70. Try PTE maybe.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> No chance at 60. Soon, chance for 65 pointers may end too and it may already have if you already didn't apply. Very few people this year will get invite with 65.
> 
> Date of Effect most likely will move till March and if being optimistic then just touching April (very unlikely).
> 
> ...


Zaback where r u man. Have u got the invite yet

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Zgembo12 said:


> its not bad in canada, but its cold, also dark. its dark from dec-apr
> my code is 2339 - engineering technologist
> 
> you guys have any ideo of current points requirements for 190 or 489


Try PTE. You'll be getting 20 points with ease.

PTE is (almost) nowhere accepted other than Australia. Take advantage of that mate.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

chwfarooq said:


> Hi mates,
> I have recently completed 60 points as Engineering Technologist 233914 which are broken as follows:
> Age:30
> Degree: 15 Engineering Technologist
> ...


No chance. Try to increase your English score to make your points 70.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Zaback where r u man. Have u got the invite yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Not yet mate. Hopefully October, most likely 2nd round of October.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Not yet mate. Hopefully October, most likely 2nd round of October.


Make it happen bro its been a year since ur PTE and Eng aus result

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

zback21 is getting in for sure, i hope you wont miss your forum friends too much. good luck man and thanks for your assistance along the way


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Make it happen bro its been a year since ur PTE and Eng aus result
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I know. It's getting too long. I just got in the middle of two worst decision by DIBP. First to finish the quota 6 months early. Then realizing they messed up, now trying to slow the invite down so it doesn't finish 6 months early this year. I guess that's life.



Zgembo12 said:


> zback21 is getting in for sure, i hope you wont miss your forum friends too much. good luck man and thanks for your assistance along the way


Thanks mate ! Hope everything is going great with you too !


----------



## chwfarooq (Aug 13, 2017)

Is there any chance of State Sponsorship with 60 Points?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chwfarooq said:


> Is there any chance of State Sponsorship with 60 Points?


One guy got it from Vic, but he was Electrical Engineer assessed as Engg tech.


----------



## chwfarooq (Aug 13, 2017)

I am telecom Engineer assessed as engineering technologist with 5 points of 1 yr AUS experience. total 60 ponits


----------

